# Ring light recommendations



## stevenlepore (May 9, 2018)

Hi! I’m in the market to buy a ring light but I don’t know much about them. All I know is that the internet is flooded with very cheap ones to try and attract wannabe vloggers. I’m very into fashion photography and portraits. What am I looking for when buying one? How does the diameter size affect the image? Should I go LED? I’d say my budget is up to $250. Hopefully that’s enough to get me something that I won’t outgrow very quickly. I’d like to be educated on the lights also, not just your personal favorites listed. I’m looking to learn as much as I can, and like I said, its been difficult trying to get good information because the market is so flooded with low quality models for youtube. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## ac12 (May 9, 2018)

Do an internet search on them, you should find a lot of stuff.

Are you SURE that you want a ring light?
I personally don't, because all the light is coming from around the camera, at lens axis.  This means NO shadows.

The bulk of the larger ring lights will have you shooting on a tripod, not hand held.
The small ring lights are meant for microscopes and macro photography.
I am not familiar with the medium size ring lights.

If you are NOT going to do video, I would get a flash, not a LED.   Your model would not want to look at a BRIGHT light source.


----------



## mrca (May 10, 2018)

Alien Bees ring light gives the classic ring light shadow around the subject so popular with fashion.   I have one for sale for $300 with grid that I haven't used much as I never moved in the fashion area.  It isn't a one trick pony.   It can be used as on camera axis fill often recommended.   It illuminates exactly what the camera sees of the subject.  Great in tight spaces.  Can't be more on camera axis than around the lens.  Works as a fill light or kicker as well.


----------

